# An apology for my Rant



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

For those of you members unfortunate enough to have read my thread the other day …

I have met many great people on BCA, but the last of the dozen or so that got under my skin finally set me off.
I could have done a much better, and politer, job of venting my anger, and that is what this apology is for.
Sorry I was so harsh.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hopefully this means you'll stick around  Cheers!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see this. Thanks!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see this, just remember all you gotta do is if someone lowballs ya don't even respond just ignore it man.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see you come around and just put life back into perspective again. You can't let the bad apple spoil the lot, sometimes you just need to make applesauce.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Glad to see you didn't let a few annoyances here turn you off the forum! i enjoy reading your PMs


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If u get mad dont come to the computer right away, if u want to complain first cool off cause when we are mad sometimes we say things that we didnt wanted to say. I am glad that u feel better and seems like u r gonna stay with us....Welcome back my fish friend


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done. Good man.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


>


SHEESH ! Whats a guy gotta do to get one of them ....must read post ! ...:bigsmile:

Gregzz4 : if I had a dime for every time some one here peed me off or lowballed my f/s adds ...I would be rich ...tho I am sure i have gotton under the skin of a few members as well ... intentionally and not .:bigsmile:
havent been on much lately but thats changing day to day.... guys


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> SHEESH ! Whats a guy gotta do to get one of them


Have a hissy-fit, and then hope you're not banned


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

What I should have said is ...
Have a hissy-fit, hope you're not banned, then suck it up and have enough brass to admit you were wrong


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


>


And I forgot to say thanks Big Daddy


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Happens to the best of us,good to see you back..

Cheers Mate.


----------

